# First Bladders Grown in Lab Transplanted



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIFirst Bladders Grown in Lab TransplantedFirst Bladders Grown in Lab TransplantedBreakthrough Shows Promise for Creating Other Human OrgansBy Rick WeissWashington Post Staff WriterTuesday, April 4, 2006; Page A01Researchers said yesterday that they have grown complete urinary bladders in a laboratory and transplanted them into patients, improving their health and achieving a Holy Grail of medicine: the first cultivation of working replacements for failing solid organs in people.http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...6040301387.html


----------

